# Just about to pick up '92 Stanza



## Syracuse315 (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey, I'm new to the forum. I'm just about to sell my '86 mercedes 190E because it is too expensive to fix/upgrade all the time. I found a Nissan Stanza with 47k miles, almost mint condition for $2000. Do you think this would be a good pick up?

Also, I'm looking into putting some style in the car, so could you tell me a good website that i could look for aftermarket parts, havent really seen anything on ebay?
Are there any parts that a lot of people tend to upgrade on?

Any advice is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,
Syracuse315


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Damn, 47k miles? nice find... i'd get it as long as it was manual


----------



## Syracuse315 (Jan 10, 2007)

Yes, it is. Perfect condition except for a small ding in the driver door, the rear window switch(from the driver's switch, not on the door) and crack in the rear view mirror. I just went to look it over again and its a light tan/silver. I'll post pics later...


----------



## Syracuse315 (Jan 10, 2007)

Also the model is the XE, that's the sporty version right? Would you consider this car above, average, or below in quickness/speed?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The XE is the base model and they have good acceleration. They are usually pretty good cars especially with 47k on the odometer. Unfortunately, most parts are going to be custom if you want to upgrade. But anything will be better than that 190E -worst car Mercedes ever built in my opinion.

Troy


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

I have done allot of work on older MBs, and you fix one thing and its another in a week.


----------



## 92kae (Feb 11, 2007)

*Nice find!!*

I just picked up a 92 XE myself, only mine had 62k on the odo. The car was pretty solid, but needed some brake work and belts to get through md's safety inspection. After all was said and done, the mechanic quoted me about $650.00 to get it through, and I did it at night for about $75.00 total...sometimes these shops are a necessary evil. 

Mine's an auto and I paid $800.00 for it. Truly an "old lady's car," I don't think any maintenance work was ever done, so I'll be swapping out the internals of the auto soon (hope to find a maxima core!). Paint's good...just a small buckle on the rear bumper cover...she probably backed into something...anyway good luck on your find! Maybe we can swap info as we find it!!


----------

